# Lensbaby announces the Velvet 28 lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 21, 2020)

> *Portland, OR* — Lensbaby – makers of award-winning DSLR & mirrorless lenses, optics and accessories announces today the availability of its newest lens, the Velvet 28, a 28mm, f/2.5 all-metal, hand-crafted art lens that, at its brightest apertures, captures tack-sharp detail beneath a layer of radiant glow. Velvet 28 also features exceptional 1:2 macro capabilities. Built with landscape, adventure, travel, street photographers & videographers in mind, the Velvet 28 offers Lensbaby’s popular variable glow effect at a wide 28mm focal length, with a design that makes flat light interesting and harsh light more pleasing. “With this solid, beautifully crafted lens, every hour is magic hour. There’s no need to take the day off from shooting between dawn and dusk,” says Craig Strong, Lensbaby Chief Creative Officer and Co-Founder. “The amount of effect in your image is up to you. Add as much or as little variable glow as you like by changing your aperture. The Velvet 28 offers more...



Continue reading...


----------



## motofotog (Apr 21, 2020)

12 aperture blade! and close focusing sounds interesting. Will wait and see for real wold pictures.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 21, 2020)

Good lens if you need to create double-vision-induced nausea in your audience.
I couldn't watch the promo video to the end. 




Alternatively you could smear lipstick on cellophane over your existing lenses.


----------



## herein2020 (Apr 21, 2020)

Etienne said:


> Good lens if you need to create double-vision-induced nausea in your audience.
> I couldn't watch the promo video to the end.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you, the lens looks well built and I love manual lenses for video; my voigtlander M43rd lenses are some of my favorites when paired with the GH5, but this video was very hard to watch. I had to look away a few times to make sure it was was not my eyesight. The effect is way too over the top and if I wanted something like that I'd rather do it in post where I can adjust the effect as desired vs burning it into the source footage.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 21, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> I'm with you, the lens looks well built and I love manual lenses for video; my voigtlander M43rd lenses are some of my favorites when paired with the GH5, but this video was very hard to watch. I had to look away a few times to make sure it was was not my eyesight. The effect is way too over the top and if I wanted something like that I'd rather do it in post where I can adjust the effect as desired vs burning it into the source footage.



It reminds me of the time, while I was losing the hearing in one ear, that I was at work and suddenly the monitor in front of me went blurry. 

For a split second I thought "Not my eyes too!!!!"

Yeah I don't see the point to a lens that won't quite focus. I can manage that effect all on my own.


----------



## herein2020 (Apr 21, 2020)

SteveC said:


> It reminds me of the time, while I was losing the hearing in one ear, that I was at work and suddenly the monitor in front of me went blurry.
> 
> For a split second I thought "Not my eyes too!!!!"
> 
> Yeah I don't see the point to a lens that won't quite focus. I can manage that effect all on my own.


I've had a few episodes like that.

I kept trying to figure out if it was out of focus by design or if that was supposed to be the effect. I'd much rather shoot tack sharp and throw a guassen blur over the top later than to present this footage to my client and have them say...can you fix the blurry parts.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 21, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> I've had a few episodes like that.
> 
> I kept trying to figure out if it was out of focus by design or if that was supposed to be the effect. I'd much rather shoot tack sharp and throw a guassen blur over the top later than to present this footage to my client and have them say...can you fix the blurry parts.



Some manufacturer was bragging about how their product would let you fix the focus after the picture was taken. Panasonic/Lummox?


----------



## jvillain (Apr 21, 2020)

I appreciate a company comming out with gear that doesn't induce GAS.


----------



## EverydayPhotographer (Apr 21, 2020)

An all-metal lens? Wow! They really must have made some enhancements to transparent metal to be able to craft lenses out of it! (God, I hate poorly written press releases.)


----------



## jedy (Apr 21, 2020)

jvillain said:


> I appreciate a company comming out with gear that doesn't induce GAS.


Unfortunately, lenses like this just attract negativity from people who have no intention of using them.


----------



## kten (Apr 22, 2020)

I never did understand lensbaby lineup for the price they are. I get how having a gimmicky cheap lens and all those other plastic element wacky effect lenses are may be attractive to some and have a place, if you like overdone IG filters and want to get that kind of thing in-camera for instance. Same kind of market as those cheap lens mods for putting over mobile phone camera for throwaway snaps for FB and IG but at massive markup.

I don't mean that snarky as for some that may be enjoyable passtime and who am I to judge, if they enjoy that kind of thing I'm cool with it even if isn't my bag. What I don't get is given the price range they are a bit much for what is basically a toy so imagine they would be out of budget for those people, I know several friends who like that kind of thing but they'd consider anything touching triple figures way too much. For serious photo amateur and creative industry people who would consider the price very low and well within range at kit lens kinda price they are just a low quality gimmick so not sure who these are aimed at? Perhaps there is some other niche I'm missing (likely).


----------



## danski0224 (Apr 22, 2020)

EverydayPhotographer said:


> An all-metal lens? Wow! They really must have made some enhancements to transparent metal to be able to craft lenses out of it! (God, I hate poorly written press releases.)



Transparent aluminum, duh.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 22, 2020)

danski0224 said:


> Transparent aluminum, duh.



And how do you know he didn't invent the thing?


----------



## danski0224 (Apr 23, 2020)

SteveC said:


> And how do you know he didn't invent the thing?


I don't, but maybe the same person invented Velcro...


----------

